# Maybe this forum should be more inclusive



## cairogal (Aug 11, 2007)

I'm thinking this should be a UAE forum, not just Dubai.


----------



## Sher (Jul 28, 2007)

I am with u


----------



## synthia (Apr 18, 2007)

Maybe a Middle East forum?


----------



## cairogal (Aug 11, 2007)

Well, ME is such a broad term. Perhaps the UAE and KSA get their own forums, the other Gulf states might be put together in the sake of interest, the Levant states get grouped together...just a thought.


----------

